# any tips on how to carve this texture



## harum (Nov 25, 2013)

This is a photo from a Bosnian woodworking shop, Zanat Studiolise(?), famous for traditional handmade designs.

Do I understand this correctly that the texture as in the photo can be made with a back bevel gouge? What sweep, if yes?

Would appreciate any tips and comments. 
Thank you and Best Wishes,
H.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Yep, that's how it's done. No magic there, just pare away. That gouge looks like maybe a 7 sweep, give or take. I doubt it's critical, just what looks good to you and whatever you might have in your carving tool collection


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Kind of looks to me like possibly a couple sizes sweeps? Like for example a beginner set may come with a #3, 5, and 7 gouge. Use the #3 or 5 to make a shallow then use the 7 to make the little scallops. Just a guess.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

All gouges will leave a cut like that.
The real test is can you get a gouge sharp enough to cut across the grain ??


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> All gouges will leave a cut like that.
> The real test is can you get a gouge sharp enough to cut across the grain ??
> 
> - Aj2


No, not all gouges will make those.cuts. A #1 is flat, and the curve increases as the numbers do. For example, here are #4 profiles:










Here's a #7:


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I would like to change my answer to all no 7 gouges will make a texture similar to that. 
If the craftsman can sharpen his or her tool.
I offer this example that I introduced to the end grain of a kitchen cart made from hickory.









Thanks Rich 
Good Luck


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I would like to change my answer to all no 7 gouges will make a texture similar to that.
> If the craftsman can sharpen his or her tool.
> 
> - Aj2


Change made, Aj. And yeah, keep 'em sharp.


----------



## harum (Nov 25, 2013)

Rich, SMP, Aj, Thank you for all the tips! Will start with No. 7 then. Yes, getting and keeping the gouge sharp enough to use it without a mallet is something to learn. The guy in the video doesn't seem to be rotating the board or using mallet, creates scallops in one motion. Either his gouge is super-sharp, or the wood is relatively soft.

Nice cart Aj! What's the finish?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

there is a member here that used this technique recently in a fireplace mantle for his home. although he used an assortment of hand and power tools, it still looks good.
and his completed project: https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/311406
what are you going to carve for your project ??










.


----------



## harum (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you, John! Interesting thread. I want to give some texture to plain and boring cabinet doors.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

> I offer this example that I introduced to the end grain of a kitchen cart made from hickory.
> 
> - Aj2


AJ - did you do anything to the endgrain of the table? any carving ?
I'm trying to understand your post and the No. 7 gouges.










.


----------



## harum (Nov 25, 2013)

On the other hand, there's also a ball gouge attachment to an angle grinder, which YouTube has just suggested. Probably, doesn't leave as smooth a surface as a sharp gouge.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a ball gouge for the angle grinder and it can leave a similar surface but it is more difficult to control so you may not get the exact same effect as the picture. I find it more useful for hollowing or scooping out a depression than for surfacing.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Yes, it is a random pattern of gouge "scoops" - probably #7


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

It should also be noted that in the original photo the scoops are being made cross-grain with a very sharp gouge. The cut is a very small shaving. There are many woods that would not work well for this, even with a sharp tool.


----------

